# Any trt guys try using test undecylenate?



## climber (Nov 26, 2013)

Or any other long estered test?  I had a bunch of cyp a long time ago, and I know it's a little trickier to keep in suspension than enan.
Thanks!
Climber


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 26, 2013)

All they prescribe in the US is cyp for the most part.


----------



## climber (Nov 26, 2013)

Right, but undecylenate powder can be found, and I'd rather inject once every two or three weeks instead of weekly!


----------



## climber (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess test undecanoate was what I meant...
Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Nah.. that's a hormonal roller coaster joy ride you don't want climber . Outdated ester not worth the time. Cyp is easy as my kids easy bake oven why do you say it's difficult .cyp isnt in suspension, it's test base you use for suspension which is in water, so you got me confused?


----------



## climber (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry--- posting while exhausted.  I found cyp crashed easier than enan.  So i guess cyp is the longest worthwhile ester?
Thanks,
Climber


----------



## sodzl (Nov 28, 2013)

climber said:


> Sorry--- posting while exhausted.  I found cyp crashed easier than enan.  So i guess cyp is the longest worthwhile ester?
> Thanks,
> Climber



Cyp and Enan are almost the same.  Cyp shouldn't be crashing unless you're doing something wrong.  

Undecanoate uses castor oil a its carrier too slow absorption,  castor oil is as thick as motor oil.  You'd have too use a pretty big gauge needle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ericraven (Nov 28, 2013)

Loved it. I could shoot it once a month and maintain levels. Only one place to get it i knew and i had to get alot at a time. I wish IV would carry it.


----------

